# Seated People for Passenger Cars



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought some Bachmann Passenger cars. 

I would like to put about 10 passengers in each car.

Does anyone know of a source of seated passengers that would look good in these cars?

Oh, I would perfer not to spend a fortune to populate my cars but I really need painted people.

Thanks,'
'
John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I made them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Guy on ebay sells cheap figures in 1/25 scale, most are standing but many have just cut off their legs and put them in a seat. He sells them in 1/32nd also.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

So how do I find these people on Ebay?

I did a quick look and found nothing.

I am not an Ebay user so my knowledge of how to use it is very limited.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a recent thread, Nick S. used these in his USAT passenger cars. 

I searched a bit, but I'm at work, did not have time to find that thread. 

Gerg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ebay item #280306699231 he also sells sitting people as well go to his ebay store


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

,Go to ebay, get to the trains, go to G scale, type in figures and this will come up:
http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_dmptZModelQ5fRRQ5fTrains?_nkw=figures&_sacat=19151&_fromfsb=&_trksid=m270&_odkw=&_osacat=19151 

Double click on the blue line above and you will get there.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used those as well--you get a bunch of figures, many are standing, detail is fair, they are shiny and improve a great deal with a coat of krylon matte


I've used them a lot--you can buy them in lots of 40 or more. Some glue in standing, some I cut the legs down. It only takes a few figures to make a significant difference. Here's a direct link to the seller's ebay store, lots of figures

http://stores.ebay.com/everydaygoodz_Model-Figures-People_G-Scale-Figures-People_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ18538045QQftidZ2QQtZkm 



Photo One[/b][/b]

Photo Two[/b][/b]

Photo Three[/b][/b]


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have seated people from USA Trains several in a bag for under $10. Send me an email and I will get exact information.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

yes the USAT figures are also very good--I have a bunch of those in the heavyweights above as well


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with the 1:25 figures from the Everydaygoodz on eBay. I just ordered another 40 for some projects. They fit well in my LGB trolley and USA 1:24 Overton cars. The standing figures can be bent to sit with use of a heat gun and a little bending. 
Their 1:30 figures work well for 1:29 cars but would be too small for your Bachmann car. The USAT figures are even a bit smaller at about 1:32. 

-Brian


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

The slot car outfits also offer seated figures (intended for use in grandstands) both painted and unpainted. Jerry Barnes ended up with some I had (ever get those people in your train?) They tend to be 1/32nd. 

Note that without dramatic surgery, figures larger than 1/24-1/25 will not fit in the Bachmann passenger cars.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 7 seated painted figures in the USA #1 and #2 people kit. Street price around $10. 
These look like 1/40 scale, definately on the small side. 
The difference in the 2 part numbers is only the paint job. 


OTOH, Train-Li has 10 people for $10 and are more to scale(larger) than the USA figures. Some were sitting (3) and every bag of 10 has different painted people. 
Also they have 5 sitting people for 19.95 plus bulk purchase of unpainted peple for $180. 

Personally I like the train-Li figures much better than the USA figures.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The train-li figures are the same as the hong kong figures from everydaygoodz--exactly the same. There are others on ebay reselling the everydaygoodz figures. They are prieser molds, but not painted to prieser's higher level of detail


The USAT figures are too small for Bachmann coaches, I think that's right. I used some in Bachmann coaches and they are a little small--they look like kids. They're great on the Aristo heavyweights


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I pretty much stick with the USAT figures. Just ordered 2 bags the other day. At least they are all sitting. Aristo makes a bunch of sitting folks also and have used a few of them. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I'll probably get a bunch of those 1/25th figures to put in my coaches, and save my detailed handmade figures for the open air excursion cars.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that I think about it, the USA and slot car figures I used in populating my Bachmann passenger 
cars were a bit on the small side. I ended up making little plexiglass 'booster seats' for them. That raised 
them up just enough to make the difference.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought some Bachmann Passenger cars. 
I would like to put about 10 passengers in each car


John, 

The Bachmann cars are 1:22.5 scale, so the USAT and similar 1/29th passengers will look a bit small. Presier make g-scale (1:22.5) figures and have several packs of seated passengers, like these: http://www.hobbymasters.com/browseproducts/Preiser-G-Scale-Steated-Passengers-Figures.html


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Those preiser figures are really excellent--we have some in high-visibility places


The USAT figures are a little small even for 1:29--I think they are closer to 1:32. The everydaygoodz figures are not bad at 1:25--I don't think they really are 1:25, I'm not sure what scale they are. The standing man in the suit is exactly 3 inches tall, for what it's worth. 




Aristo fgures are not bad for detail and there are a lot of them. But they are way more expensive than either the USAT or the everydaygoodz figures


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The everydaygoodz figures come in 2 sizes 1/25th and 1/30th i use the smaller ones in the aristo and USA cars and the bigger ones for out side veiws and LGB amfleet cars. they reallly are a great bargin i just ordered another 200 of them to finish up my amfleet cars.... they range in size from 2 and a quarter inchs, 2 and half and 3 inchs so there are a wide variaty of sizes to use, plus you can cut them up and make the what ever size you need .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It all depends on what actual height you assume the model is. Many assume an adult male's height is 5' 11", so that would be 71" / 3" or 1:23.66, if the scale were to be 1:25, then 3 * 25 = 75", or a person 6' 3", probably wrong. Small changes in your assumptions of the real height of the figure will make a difference. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive seen your picture Greg, I would say you are 1/20th HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HE HE HE


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who you calling shorty? 

I resemble that remark! 

Greg 

p.s.

Tracking Detail 
*Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 02/09/2009. * 

Tracking Number: 1Z 826 11X 12 7047 289 2 In Transit - On Time Your shipment is moving *within the UPS network* and should be delivered on the Scheduled Delivery Date. A shipment can remain in this status until it is delivered. Other than time-definite air deliveries, shipments are generally delivered anytime between the hours of *9 a.m. and 7 p.m. to residences*, and by close of business for commercial addresses. UPS cannot schedule a specific delivery time within that window. 


*What should I do if I'm expecting a delivery?
*This is the most up-to-date information about the status of your shipment. For residential deliveries that require a signature, you can leave instructions for the driver if no one will be home. For example, you can ask that it be delivered to a neighbor who will be home. Shipments that don't require a signature can be left in a safe place at the driver's discretion.











[script removed] * In Transit - On Time*







Shipped To: KINGSTON, NY, US Shipped/Billed On: 02/04/2009 Service: 3 DAY SELECT Weight: 7.00 Lbs


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Nickolus,

I have been tryig to find those figures you showed but have not been successful.

Can you point me in the right direction?
\
\I am mostly interested in the I:25 figures for my Bachmann passenger cars.

Thanks for the help

John


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not hard--just go to ebay, and do a search for "g scale." I just did it, and a set of 1:24 figures was the second thing to come up

I posted the link earlier, but the ebay seller uses the name "everydaygoodz." You can search for that name, and find the seller's ebay store, which lets you choose figures in different sizes



You can also order exactly the same figures from Train-li


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/07/2009 9:09 AM
It all depends on what actual height you assume the model is. Many assume an adult male's height is 5' 11", so that would be 71" / 3" or 1:23.66, if the scale were to be 1:25, then 3 * 25 = 75", or a person 6' 3", probably wrong. Small changes in your assumptions of the real height of the figure will make a difference. 

Regards, Greg




Yes people very a great deal in height but much much less in the volume of their heads, width of shoulders etc.--their overall volume. I'm 6'4 and my head is only slightly larger than a person who's 5'4. You can cut a 1:20 figure down to sit at the same height as a 1:29 figure but it still looks as if some grotesque giant has made his way into the train car.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/07/2009 10:18 AM
Who you calling shorty? 

I resemble that remark! 

Greg 

p.s.

Tracking Detail 
*Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 02/09/2009. *

Tracking Number: 1Z 826 11X 12 7047 289 2 In Transit - On Time Your shipment is moving *within the UPS network* and should be delivered on the Scheduled Delivery Date. A shipment can remain in this status until it is delivered. Other than time-definite air deliveries, shipments are generally delivered anytime between the hours of *9 a.m. and 7 p.m. to residences*, and by close of business for commercial addresses. UPS cannot schedule a specific delivery time within that window. 


*What should I do if I'm expecting a delivery?
*This is the most up-to-date information about the status of your shipment. For residential deliveries that require a signature, you can leave instructions for the driver if no one will be home. For example, you can ask that it be delivered to a neighbor who will be home. Shipments that don't require a signature can be left in a safe place at the driver's discretion.











[script removed] *In Transit - On Time*







Shipped To: KINGSTON, NY, US Shipped/Billed On: 02/04/2009 Service: 3 DAY SELECT Weight: 7.00 Lbs 




Cool, the [SSS] project is in route, cant wait to give it a try this coming weekend at the big show in Middletown NY Thank You Sir........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 02/07/2009 10:37 AM
Nickolus,

I have been tryig to find those figures you showed but have not been successful.

Can you point me in the right direction?
\
\I am mostly interested in the I:25 figures for my Bachmann passenger cars.

Thanks for the help

John







John,
Do a search on ebay for everydaygoodz they pop rite up....


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nicholas, 

How do these figures look in the Amfleets? I've been thinking about getting some for my Amfleets, but the windows seem rather opaque. Can you actually see the figures through the windows or do you just see shadows?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By eatrains on 02/07/2009 3:19 PM
Hey Nicholas, 

How do these figures look in the Amfleets? I've been thinking about getting some for my Amfleets, but the windows seem rather opaque. Can you actually see the figures through the windows or do you just see shadows?





You can see them pritty good,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, not as clear as the USA and Aristo cars but you defanatly know there in there. when i get a chance i will dig one out and take a picture and post it. this week is kinda rough with the show coming up this weekend but i will try to get it before then.


----------

